# SW Adhesion Primer



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Just saw this thread in another site:

"I think SW adhesion primer is fairly new. My painters just prepped a cabinet with it for me, I wasn't familiar with the product, so I tested it. I scratched it with my fingernail, it came right off. I called my SW guys and he assured me that by the time it cured in 30 days, it would hold up. He even said that by putting oil topcoat and oil glaze on top would help. My challenge was getting the shelves back in without hitting the sides. I ended up hitting two places, came right off. I told the painters I was holding them responsible if the client had any problems with it. It has only been two weeks since I finished that job, so time will tell."

I saw the Primer at SW today and thought that it'd be nice to try out on a door I'll be doing soon....

But I'm not rich, and the stuff is $50 a gal. Anyone used it yet? The door I want to do is some slick oil.


----------



## JLeh (May 9, 2011)

It sounds like a Bulls Eye 1-2-3 product. Another "adheasion primer". Primers generally have to do a lot more than just some wall paint and there is a lot of technology in the can so they can get $$.
Adhesion Primer is only going to work on a properly prepped surface no matter what. And why is it that everybody scratches acrylic high adhesion primers within 24 hours of application anyway?
No matter what the cans say, degloss the surface to create something for the primer to tooth into. 
The cure process is everything for these primers. I did the same thing when I painted out some old faux wood panels, scratched after 24 hours and surprise, it came off. I then proceeded to let it stand(and if you think you can top coat Bulls-Eye 1-2-3 in 1 hour and not have some sort of adheasion issue, good luck) for 24 hours then top coated with a 100% Acrylic S/G. 7 years later that stuff is solid.
Now with the Waterbourne Alkyds that are on the market by BM and SW, I wonder if that will possibly replace some of these primers on the market?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Um, I'm pretty sure what you just quoted was me. I never received any complaints from that client about any failure, so I think it must work as stated. I did that job last fall, if I remember right.


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

try xim bonding primer,for smooth hard to adhere surfaces,waterbased,it really saves u from projects like that instead of having to touch up for thirty days


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Billy, is this the product you're referring to? I've heard of UMA but never had the chance to use it yet.

http://www.ximbonder.com/products_detail.asp?id=34


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Masterpiece said:


> Billy, is this the product you're referring to? I've heard of UMA but never had the chance to use it yet.
> 
> http://www.ximbonder.com/products_detail.asp?id=34


Thats the one. Good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Billy I have been told that SW changed the label on all their primers to the pastel ones, and simply raised the price. Most of them are ok, but I am really unimpressed with them overall, especially considering the price. I usually just buy coverstain or 123 by the five.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

That quote could be me. We are in the middle of doing a job and even after sanding I still had adhesion issues. We sanded it all off and re did it in cover stain.
Even had problems with the doors sticking together after waiting 24 hours with a Pro Classic top coat. Already repaired them and getting ready to shoot them with Muralo Ultra. Never had problems with it. It is turning into the job from he77.


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

xim isnt a sw product although you are able to find it there,as primers go i find this the best for smooth surfaces that are likely to get scratched up before a top coat is able to cure,fiberglass smooth front doors,inside or out,its about 30 a gallon but goes a long ways,i like to at least always have a quart in my van


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/document/PDS/en/035777635322/

The Adhesion Primer TDS says at the top what was mentioned above. Rebranded...

Just in case it matters to anyone lol


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I've used it a few times and thought the stuff was great. Put it on over a barely sanded polyed door for testing purposes, and next day was not able to scratch it off even with a 5 in 1. Stuck to glass pretty damn good too! Have since used it about 15 times with no problems yet.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I actually just used it on some PVC trim for my house as an experiment. I don't mind using my place as a test bed and wanting to get away from solvent based products as much as possible, I decided to give it a try.

Exterior satin SuperPaint is going on top of it......Got up on the ladder yesterday, sun shining and blue skies and within 20 minutes some microcells rolled in and sky went black and windy and started lightning. Finished brushing the primer on, jumped down off my 28ft aluminum ladder lol and waited for the rain to wash everything off! Fortunately, the primer dried quickly no doubt due to the wind and the rain held off for a few hours. 

Crazy thing is there was no rain forecast! 

Rain's coming again this evening though sun's out right now so I'm holding off on doing any more priming...


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Bin original. You'll never have a problem with adhesion. SW adhesion primer is horrible for cabinets.


----------

